# air hose



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

ive been using the old, well i guess youd call it old, fashioned 3/8" hose my whole roofing carrier, about 30 + years. ive seen the flex coil hose that every one seems to be using and wondered about it. feels a lot lighter but how does it hold up. ive had my old goodyear hoses for 20 years and no problems. also i see there are different colors and sizes. plus there expensive. would it be worth it to switch, am i going to say = wish id of done this sooner.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

I still use my old 3/8 stuff to 50' 1/4 flexeel to my guns. I really prefer the flexeel, especially when it's cold out. I've had some for five years or so and it still looks new.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

yeah i thought about getting a leader hose of the flexeel. so i guess that the cold doesnt affect the flexeel hose. dont have to worry about it getting brittle. by the way, i see different colors, pressure. is the more pressure one worth the price difference.


----------



## Jordan3629 (Jul 26, 2012)

I use to only use the Goodyear hoses but recently, in the last four years, switched to all flexeel and i love them. The Goodyear hoses feel like I'm dragging a garden hose around now.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

ive been using goodyear hoses for about 30 years now and the guy who works for is always laughing about it, says the same thing, feels like hes dragging something around the roof, but im used to it. its just that the coil hose only comes in 50' and 100' lengths, they figured it like that so you have to buy the 100' or two 50'. i use my 75' 99% of the time. figure the homes here are about 50' wide and then you have the 10' + from the compressor to the the roof, so 75' is perfect. well i guess 30+ years a few more years isnt going to hurt me.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

supply house gave me 100' flexeel for cost. have to say it is a lot lighter. problem is ive always used a 75' or 100'. ofcourse they only sell 50' and 100'. going to take a while to get use to coiling up the flexeel, but it is nice and light, plus takes up little room. going to find a deal on another 100' and cut it down to 75'. dont know what there thinking of with a 50'. figure most homes being around 50' long here and the 10' from the compressor to thee roof, well 50' might be ok for a garage. also ordered a couple of fleexeel couplers, those are pretty cool.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

well my supply house gave me a 50' for cheap so i figured id cut 25' off my 100' and then have two 75'. which ive found that 90% of the jobs i do is perfect. so i take my utility knife and figure ill cut it, not so, man that poly hose is tough. im impressed with it.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

now the problem i find is coiling it back up. i know there a secret to doing this but i havent figured it out yet. seems like it takes me forever to coil it back up. i read somewhere to stretch the hose, hook it to something and give it a good pull.


----------



## SophiaM (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey Hotrode so we don't have a full story than - what happened after pull?


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

didnt do it.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

well im finally getting use to how it has to be coiled back up, not so bad and it is much lighter to whip around the roof.


----------

